# time warp = στρέβλωση του χρόνου, χρονοστρέβλωση



## EleniD (Sep 3, 2010)

Το κείμενο μιλάει για ένα ταξίδι στο χρόνο, μια "αναδίπλωση" του χρόνου όπου το πρόσωπο βιώνει γεγονότα απ' το παρελθόν. Βρήκα ήδη αυτό: A hypothetical discontinuity or distortion occurring in the flow of time that would move events from one time period to another or suspend the passage of time κι αυτό: 
1. any distortion of space-time
2. (Physics / General Physics) a hypothetical distortion of time in which people and events from one age can be imagined to exist in another age
3. Informal an illusion in which time appears to stand still he is living in a time warp

Πώς όμως αποδίδεται στα ελληνικά σ' ένα κείμενο (για μεγάλους εφήβους); "αναδίπλωση του χρόνου", "χάσμα στο χρόνο", "ταξίδι στο χρόνο";


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 3, 2010)

Η χωροχρονική μετατόπιση σου κάνει;


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 3, 2010)

Αλήθεια, δεν παίζει και η ταπεινή "χρονοκάψουλα" για μέρος του σημασιολογικού περιεχομένου του όρου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2010)

Συνήθως αυτά αποδίδονται με τον όρο *στρέβλωση*, π.χ. εδώ στρέβλωση του χωροχρόνου.


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 3, 2010)

Η στρέβλωση του χρόνου υποτίθεται ότι είναι φαινόμενο της κβαντικής φυσικής που σχετίζεται με την επίδραση της βαρύτητας των ουρανίων σωμάτων. Δεν ξέρω αν κολλάει με τον παραπάνω ορισμό, αν και θεωρητικά, σύμφωνα με τον Gribbin, το πέρασμα μέσα από μία μαύρη τρύπα οδηγεί σε χωροχρονική μετατόπιση του υποκειμένου/ αντικειμένου που την διασχίζει.

Μάλλον δεν βγάζω και πολύ νόημα...


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συνήθως αυτά αποδίδονται με τον όρο *στρέβλωση*...



+1, π.χ. εδώ *χρονική στρέβλωση* για το time warp.


Πες μας λίγο, όμως: time warp ή time wrap;
Γιατί ο ορισμός που δίνεις είναι για το time warp.

Άσε που έχουμε και μουσικό ντοκουμέντο. 
Σ' αυτόν τον αναγραμματισμό, μη δίνεις σημασία 

Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show OST





​


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 3, 2010)

Παίζει και αυτό: Time travelling blues -Orange Goblin


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2010)

Έχει μεταφραστεί και _χρονοδίνη_, αλλά _χρονοδίνη_ έχουν μεταφραστεί και άλλοι όροι με πρώτο συνθετικό το _χρόνο_ (_time vortex, time loop_). Η *χρονοστρέβλωση*, πάντως, είναι καραμπινάτο _time warp_.


----------



## EleniD (Sep 3, 2010)

daeman είναι time warp - και χρονοστρέβλωση είναι μια πολύ ωραία λέξη για να τη μάθουν οι έφηβοί μας! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 4, 2010)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τους drsiebenmal, daeman, και nickel. Το βιβλίο του Κιπ Θορν Black Holes and Time Warps στα ελληνικά κυκλοφόρησε ως:

Μαύρες τρύπες και στρεβλώσεις του χρόνου


----------



## stathis (Apr 15, 2011)

Σε αυστηρά μη επιστημονικό κείμενο:
*χρονολακκούβα* 

(κατά το _ψυχολακκούβα_, άργκο της δεκαετίας του '80, που όμως αμφιβάλλω αν το χρησιμοποιούσε κανείς εκτός από τον αδελφό μου...)


----------

